

Is there an application that Makes the Paypal API easier to install? - rcavezza

Looking to integrate payments into a website, but I'm a little worried about security.  If there's a Saas company that makes paypal pro integration very easy, I'd love to hear about them.
======
omni5ci
Will Braintree work for you?

<http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/>

~~~
rcavezza
Not for this current project - need to use paypal API, but that's something
I'll highly consider for my side project.

------
consultutah
Since Authorize.net came out with their own .NET SDK, I've considered making
<http://sharpauthorize.com> support multiple gateways including paypal. Any
interest?

